# rba rebuild



## theoS (10/9/15)

if tryid rebuilding my own coil but the drag is to tight can some one please tell me what im doing wrong


----------



## zadiac (10/9/15)

Give some more info bud. 
What atty? 
Inner diameter of your coil? 
How many wraps? 
What gauge wire and type of wire? 
What type of wicking material?
What mod are you using and if regulated, what wattage at?

You can't expect help if you don't give info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (10/9/15)

And a picture or two will also help a lot.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (10/9/15)

Agreed. I pic of your current build so we can see if there's a problem.


----------



## Alex (11/9/15)

The "drag" would likely be influenced more by the airflow control?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theoS (12/9/15)

okay scratch that thought can some one please explain to me what dose one have to keep in mind ,y the different thickness wire y different diameter y different amount of turns and all that stuff what dose what


----------



## zadiac (12/9/15)

theoS said:


> okay scratch that thought can some one please explain to me what dose one have to keep in mind ,y the different thickness wire y different diameter y different amount of turns and all that stuff what dose what



Mate, you said you rebuilt your coil and the the draw was too tight. That means that you have all the answers to my questions above. If you don't give me those answers, then I can't give you advice. I need to know what you did and what you used to determine where the problem lies. Just answer the questions above and we can go from there.

The diameter of the coil and the thickness of wire is essential in vaping and it also determines your resistance of the coils. That way you control the power output from the battery to the coil.

I need those answers if I am to try and help you.


----------



## Alex (12/9/15)

theoS said:


> okay scratch that thought can some one please explain to me what dose one have to keep in mind ,y the different thickness wire y different diameter y different amount of turns and all that stuff what dose what



Check this out
http://www.steam-engine.org/#main

*Sections*
Click the links on top to navigate between the sections:


The Ohm's law calculator is a simple Ohm's law calculator with Joule heating.
The coil wrapping calculator is specialized for winding coils for rebuildable atomizers (RBA).
The battery drain calculator shows you the current and power drain on the battery in your e-cigarette.
The mod range calculator tells you the optimal resistance range for your regulated mod.
The DIY e-liquid calculator lets you select nic strength and VG/PG ratio for the nicotine base liquid and your desired outcome.
The Wire Wizard gives you the ability to mix different wires to customize your coil – and your temperature curve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (12/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Mate, you said you rebuilt your coil and the the draw was too tight. That means that you have all the answers to my questions above. If you don't give me those answers, then I can't give you advice. I need to know what you did and what you used to determine where the problem lies. Just answer the questions above and we can go from there.
> 
> The diameter of the coil and the thickness of wire is essential in vaping and it also determines your resistance of the coils. That way you control the power output from the battery to the coil.
> 
> I need those answers if I am to try and help you.


i dont know what i did i use the standard rba coild in the subbox mine put my wick in and that was it so what wire it is and stuff i dont know


----------



## theoS (12/9/15)

Alex said:


> Check this out
> http://www.steam-engine.org/#main
> 
> *Sections*
> ...


i think the only thing i understood there was the e-liquid one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (12/9/15)

theoS said:


> i think the only thing i understood there was the e-liquid one


may have been too much cotton and the airflow was closed to much as the rbs itself does not restrict the airflow can you upload us a pic dont be shy it will only help you enjoy the device more


----------



## Andre (12/9/15)

theoS said:


> i think the only thing i understood there was the e-liquid one


Seems to me you need the basics. Google is your friend. Do a search on "basic coil building". Lots of results, i.e.:

https://godofsteam.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/getting-started-building-your-first-coil/
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/basic-coil-building-and-safety-for-beginners.661383/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/15)

theoS said:


> okay scratch that thought can some one please explain to me what dose one have to keep in mind ,y the different thickness wire y different diameter y different amount of turns and all that stuff what dose what



Hi @theoS 
This post i wrote a while back might give you some of the answers to your questions about the different coil variables
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199

Also, this one may be worth a read
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/talk-to-me-about-building-coils.t12467/#post-236333

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

theoS said:


> okay scratch that thought can some one please explain to me what dose one have to keep in mind ,y the different thickness wire y different diameter y different amount of turns and all that stuff what dose what


@theoS just check out some basic coil building (type in coil building 101) videos on YouTube, you know Rip Trippers or Grimm Green etc. and they'll set you straight.Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (16/9/15)

okay here is a nother thing i did my own eliquid and i got 2.4% vg base nic how mutch of that do i put in to get like 12mg


----------



## GerharddP (16/9/15)

theoS said:


> okay here is a nother thing i did my own eliquid and i got 2.4% vg base nic how mutch of that do i put in to get like 12mg


Do you want to be helped bro? You keep on shooting questions but dont stop to read the answers. 2.4% is 24mg/ml thus 24mg/ml plus equal amount of 0mg equals 12mg/ml

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## theoS (16/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Do you want to be helped bro? You keep on shooting questions but dont stop to read the answers. 2.4% is 24mg/ml thus 24mg/ml plus equal amount of 0mg equals 12mg/ml


I do whane behelpd i just need to buy new wire redo my build take pics and then post it


----------



## GerharddP (16/9/15)

theoS said:


> I do whane behelpd i just need to buy new wire redo my build take pics and then post it


Then I misunderstood the situation. Reading through all your replies and the replies of the others you whant to figure out what size of wire and the amount of cotton you need right? If so i can tell you what I always did in my subtank rba.


----------



## Andre (16/9/15)

theoS said:


> I do whane behelpd i just need to buy new wire redo my build take pics and then post it


@theoS, I think the problem is that you have received many answers above, but have not acknowledged most of them - either by posting a response or by using one of the icon buttons, like the "thanks" one. And rating someone's post with a "dislike" is not going to help getting you help. Simply a matter of forum courtesy imho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (16/9/15)

Andre said:


> @theoS, I think the problem is that you have received many answers above, but have not acknowledged most of them - either by posting a response or by using one of the icon buttons, like the "thanks" one. And rating someone's post with a "dislike" is not going to help getting you help. Simply a matter of forum courtesy imho.


Thats what I meant. Not trying to be a a$$.


----------



## theoS (16/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Then I misunderstood the situation. Reading through all your replies and the replies of the others you whant to figure out what size of wire and the amount of cotton you need right? If so i can tell you what I always did in my subtank rba.


What i did is used the standerd coils that comes in the subtank mini but i had a tight draw


----------



## theoS (16/9/15)

I


GerharddP said:


> Thats what I meant. Not trying to be a a$$.


Its cool i understand im just new to forums and dont really know all the stuff .and seen that i am trying to cut smoke well more like give up .i need to find out evry thing and try every thing i can and get what suits me the best . So its not like i dont appreciate the help or ne thing its just that im still trying to get a lod of the hole forum thing


----------



## theoS (16/9/15)

Okay so let me get this right if a take a 30 ml 2.4 % vg nic take to ml og that and mix it with a 10 ml 50/50 vg pg i will get 20 ml with 8mg nic


----------



## Nilton (16/9/15)

@theoS 

Slow down there mate. I think the big problem is you trying to do too many different things at once with no to very little experience. You need to crawl before you can walk.

Google and Youtube are your friends. Watch some videos and on how to do what it is you trying to do as I still have no clue what that is from reading your problems...

My point is, don't try jump into too many things with no knowledge of what you doing. You can harm yourself whether it be by mis-using your equipment, or Nicotene.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Also, please check what you type before posting. That last post of your doesn't make sense at all. Not everybody can read mxit language. Type slower and make sure your post make sense before posting it. I want to help but everytime I read your posts I get confused as to what you mean and then just close the thread.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

